# AD22VF/NX2000 front brake conversion review



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm writing this review because I have read that upgrading to AD22VF brakes won't help braking performance except for dissipating heat faster but I beg to differ.

Just for reference: I have a 94 Sentra with the 1.6 GA16DE engine in it. I have done about 200 pounds of weight loss and it has 15 inch rims.

My stock brakes sucked, if I threw the car in neutral and when I went to brake, I was always afraid I might end up hitting the car in front of me it took so long to stop. As a result I always kept it in gear when braking.

I ended up getting rebuilt AD22VF calipers(that came with shims), KVR slotted rotors, and Axxis metal master brake pads:








I didn't upgrade the master cylinder since Mike Kojima said I could get away with not doing it since I have drums in the back. One article I read was for a SR20 that had disks in the back, and they said they noticed the stock master cylinder was bottoming out after the conversion. They ended up fixing the problem by just adding steel braided brake lines. I guess those thing really do work wonders, and Mike recommended them on Sentra.net, it's achieved now though: Sentra.net - Kojima's Garage 

-------------------------------------

WARNING HUGE RANT: O ya and Sentra.net is my favorite website in the whole world by the way, it's what made me turn from a muscle car head to a ricer:








Not a hardcore ricer though, I do have some mods: UR flywheel and clutch, Hotshot headers, 2.5 inch mandrel bent exhaust, BOMZ muffler, large K&N filter and Ebay pipe, 19 degree timing, custom short shifter, Eibach Pro spings, KYB AGX shocks, AD22VF front brakes, 15 inch rims, gutted interior, and racing seats.

The best muscle car vs jap trap story I have ever heard: So one day when my friend was driving this car (it had a huge wing and the body kit you see above) a Mustang pulls up next to him. The girl driving starts talking mad trash, and her boyfriend is yelling from the passenger seat. It went something like this "your car ain't $h!t, your car ain't $h!t!". He said he was very surprised at their behavior considering he was just sitting there minding his own business driving normal and now he was being yelled at. Well a few days before that we had perfected his drag launch using a G-tech, paying close attention to his 300 foot, and what the best RPM to launch at was. He yelled back at them "I bet you a dollar I beat you off the line". Well he smoked her off the line, and with the Sentra's tall gear ratios, I think she was afraid that if she shifted she would loose or something, because the next thing you know he heard a huge bang. He looks in his rear view mirror only to see smoke coming out of her hood and her pulling in to the center median. My friend bucks a U and stops next to them and laughs at them as hard as he can. The boyfriend replies "well considering my girlfriend just blew up her engine you should give us the dollar". He throws a dollar out the window, and does a huge peal-out dipping out on them.

-------------------------------------

Back to my article, the results:

As soon as I put them on I noticed a night and day difference. With the car in neutral it can stop on a dime even going down hill.

The only bad experiences I had was that my shims were sliding around a bit too much. I uninstalled the problem side and ground them down a bit, and then later I realized I should have adjusted the tabs so that they couldn't slide around. Here is a pic where the tabs I'm talking about are circled: 








I have noticed that some calipers come with shims that are already pretty well adjusted, but mine sure weren't.

The other problem was that there is more play in the pedal, which was to be expected since I read it on Sentra.net. Mike said you can adjust the pedal so that there isn't as much play, but if you over adjust it, the brakes will drag possibly ruining your pads or rotors.

Here is a tutorial on how to install the AD22VF brakes: GA16FORUMS • View topic - AD22VF brakes conversion on a 200SX SE
That write up is for a 200sx, and for my Sentra I had to completely remove the dust cover, but other than that it was a great writeup for my car.

I hope you enjoyed my write up, and please respond if you have any thoughts on this subject.


----------



## _M7_ (Dec 6, 2010)

nice post and link man ... but the max hard brakes U will have whit the AV22 are like 7 mabye a cuple more if U use DOT 4 brake fluid
searching a lot I found a very cool but expensive for me web site jeje ...I say I found couse in my contry there is no decen tuning or factory who made parts, here its the link Big Brake Kits for the Nissan Sentra from HorsepowerFreaks and Ksport GT Pro Coilovers Nissan Sentra B13 90-94 they have a lot os useful part ...even a 8 piston caliper XD
I also have think doing some kind of conduct to trow some air from the front of the car like a GT machine
Anyway the principe are simple biger disc give U more stoping area and a duble cilinder caliper give U more presure over the disc
..greetings


----------

